# Today, Somebody told me



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

that President Obama has made all the chickens and cows sick because we wants to destroy Egypt and all kill the egyptian people, and fill Egypt with americans. 
Most worriying of all, she appeared to believe what she was telling me


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> that President Obama has made all the chickens and cows sick because we wants to destroy Egypt and all kill the egyptian people, and fill Egypt with americans.
> Most worriying of all, she appeared to believe what she was telling me


:lol: :clap2:

Well Obama is a very powerful man.........

But it's weird that nothing about Israel was mentioned? :confused2: Or have you fainted before she gets to that bit?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> that President Obama has made all the chickens and cows sick because we wants to destroy Egypt and all kill the egyptian people, and fill Egypt with americans.


Wait, what?

I thought that was a State secret?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know very well educated Egyptians who come out with nonsense like this... scarey innit


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I know very well educated Egyptians who come out with nonsense like this... scarey innit


Did you know that on 9/11 no Jewish people that worked in the twin towers were at work.

That's what i was told by an Egyptian (doctor):confused2:


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

I was told that many times even when I was back home in the states.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

trust me it was so so difficult not laugh. I tried to keep a blank face and kept nodding in agreement
But no, Israel wasn't mentioned. Only President Obama.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> trust me it was so so difficult not laugh. I tried to keep a blank face and kept nodding in agreement
> But no, Israel wasn't mentioned. Only President Obama.





and to think people like this can vote


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and to think people like this can vote


There are red necks in every country, not just in Egypt. Unfortunately ignorance is not limited to the uneducated


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Our neighbours in the USA told me they have proof that Obama is a muslim....
He refused to fly in the same plane as his dog, because Islam forbids it.

I asked them where in the Q'ran did it say about flying in planes... they were convinced they were right...(were there planes 1400 years ago.... what am I missing!!??)

Of course, our neighbours are very sweet people, but typical Georgia republican racist ********....we live in the heart of the ******* bible-bashing deep south.

My husband commenter "Racism is alive and well in Georgia" and the same neighbour commented back"Well...there was no racism when we were young, the blacks knew their place!!"

Scarey or what!!!!!!


----------

